# larval crayfish



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

has anyone here ever bred crayfish or seen them in their larval state? if so what do they look like? i caught something today in a crayfish trap that looks mean as hell and has a hard carapace but no claws. this thing looks as though it is still developing.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

do you have a picture? how big is it? could be one that had its claws broken off... dunno without a pic.. lol


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By your description, it isn't a species that is still in larval form. Could be a developing cray but I have no experience with them so can't say for sure.


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

A pic is a must with that description!  All kinds of bug larvae it could be... some of which can hurt at least as bad as a crawdad pinch!


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

hah, thanks for the replies i actually found what it was. this horrid lookiing creature is a spiketail dragonfly naiada. i don't know if you have ever seen one but they are armored like a cray but way uglier and meaner looking. these guys bite instead of pinch.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

ooo.. i think i've seen them.. they are quite nasty lookin


----------

